# chacun, chacune + son, sa / leur, notre, votre - choix du possessif



## Johanne

Bonjour!

J'ai un doute quant à la phrase suivante. Je penche vers "son côté". Qu'en pensez-vous?

Chacun de son côté, ils font ce qu’ils ont à faire.

Merci!

Johanne

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## jierbe31

Je penche du même côté aussi.
Je fais l'accord avec chacun car ça me paraît logique.


----------



## Canaveral

Moi je verrais plutôt quelque chose comme:

"Chacun de son côté fait ce qu'il a à faire"


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi je penche plutôt de l'autre : _Chacun de *leur* côté, ils font ce qu’ils ont à faire._ 

Mais en fait nous avons tous raison étant donné que les deux possessifs sont ici possibles.


----------



## itka

Moi aussi, je penche pour "de son côté"... Avec "chacun" je ne peux imaginer un pluriel...


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi ce serait plutôt à cause des _ils_ qui suivent que je n'arrive pas à me résoudre à employer un singulier…


----------



## Kelly B

Dans une petite voix timide... est-ce que l'on peut dire

Chacun de son côté, on fait ce qui doit être fait ?


----------



## Johanne

Oui, vu que "on" est singulier. Il frappe moins les yeux et les oreilles.


----------



## Nicomon

Je penche aussi vers _son_, mais ça me semble moins choquant si on l'inverse...

_Ils font ce qu'ils ont à faire, chacun de son côté._ Sinon (comme Maître Capello) - et puisque les deux sont possibles - je croit que _leur_ doit précéder _ils_.

Ou alors, on élimine le pronom ... _Chacun de son côté fait ce qui doit être fait_ (quoique à mon avis, ça change le sens)


----------



## Dunes

Bonjour, 

Dans la phrase suivante, est-ce que le participe sollicités et l'adjectif possessif qui suit doivent être accordés au pluriel ou au singulier ? Les deux sont-ils possibles ?

"Nous remercions chacun des auteurs que nous avons sollicités pour leur remarquable coopération."


----------



## itka

Moi, j'aurais dit la même chose que toi ! 

Bien sûr, c'est discutable, chacun n'ayant sans doute fait qu'une seule intervention, mais globalement, ils ont tous coopéré.
Compare les deux phrases suivantes :
"Nous remercions chacun des auteurs que nous avons sollicités pour *sa* remarquable coopération." = la coopération _de chacun._
"Nous remercions chacun des auteurs que nous avons sollicités pour *leur* remarquable coopération." = leur coopération globale, la coopération _des auteurs.
_
Comme déjà dit, je préfère cette deuxième formulation.


----------



## arundhati

C'est tout à fait correct.
"Sollicités" s'accorde avec "auteurs" (car le COD "que" qui y est relatif est placé avant le verbe) et "leur" s'accorde avec "coopération" qui est au singulier (à juste titre).


----------



## tilt

La question pour _leur _n'est pas de savoir s'il devrait être au pluriel (_leurs_), mais s'il ne faudrait pas lui substituer _sa.
_
Itka a très bien situé l'enjeu : soit on considère que chaque auteur est remercié pour _sa _coopération propre, soit chacun l'est pour sa participation à _leur _coopération collégiale.
Les deux sont possibles, mais comme à elle, _leur _me semble plus naturel (sans doute du fait de la proximité de _des auteurs _dans la phrase).


----------



## Dunes

Bonsoir,

Lorsque l'expression "chacun à sa/leur manière" se rapporte à un sujet au pluriel, faut-il mettre "sa" ou "leur" ?

"C'est un défi auquel répondent les hommes et les femmes répondent chacun à sa/leur manière." (en supposant que c'est bien la réponse en question est bien particulière à chacun)

"Le mode de vie que se construisent les êtres humains, chacun à sa/leur manière, a beaucoup changé."


----------



## janpol

chacune à sa manière...


----------



## hoshiko

C'est une question de sens selon moi: "à sa manière" insiste sur le fait que chaque individu du groupe fait différemment des autres individus du groupe.
Alors que "à leur manière" insiste sur la globalité du groupe (éventuellement par opposition à celui qui les décrit).

Mais grammaticalement les 2 sont corrects et la question du sens n'est peut-être qu'un ressenti personnel sans réalité...


----------



## A-class-act

Bosnoir!


 C'est faux de dire "Partez chacun de _*son*_ coté"?.


----------



## arundhati

Oui.
Il faudrait dire "Partez chacun de votre côté."
Logiquement, le "votre" est lié à la conjugaison de "partez" (2ème personne du pluriel).


----------



## Xenay

Ah, pas nécessairement, arundhati.
Imagine le contexte suivant :

Il y a un groupe de personnes, qui se divise pour une raison x ou y (un jeu de piste, par exemple). Il y a un meneur, qui dit aux membres d'aller dans telle ou telle direction. 4 personnes partent dans un côté différent, ils vont mener les groupes divisés.
Deux personnes se dirigent vers le meneur, et lui demandent par où ils doivent partir.
Il leur répond, en montrant du doigt une des quatre directions :
"Partez chacun de son côté", en sous-entendant : son côté à lui, celui qui est déjà parti.

En revanche, si le contexte est que deux personnes doivent se séparer, on dira bien : "Partez chacun de votre côté", bien évidemment.


----------



## arundhati

Je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu...
A la limite avec une virgule (Partez, chacun de son côté...) , mais sinon cela me semble quand même bancale.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas non plus convaincu par l'explication de Xenay. Puisque dans le contexte donné il s'agit d'une seule direction, on ne précisera pas _chacun_, mais on dira simplement : _Partez de son côté_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, si on parle du côté de chaque personne, on dit bien :

_Part*ez* chacun de *votre* côté_.
_*Vous* partez chacun de *votre* côté._
_*Nous* partons chacun de *notre* côté._
_*Ils* partent chacun de *leur* côté._
_*On* part chacun de *son* côté._


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour ma part, j'aurais tendance à considérer que les deux accords sont possibles et corrects, selon qu'on considérera "partez" ou "chacun" comme l'élément logique principal.

"Partez... de votre côté."
"Partez*,* chacun de son côté."

Une remarque (importante) toutefois : mon postulat ne se justifie dans la seconde phrase que par la présence d'une virgule qui isole tout un groupe logique et me semble ainsi légitimer l'accord à la troisième personne (... de "_l'impersonnel_").

Par contre, _sans la virgule_, il devient exclu d'en faire autant.


----------



## Logospreference-1

L'expression au cœur de la phrase est _partir chacun de son côté_.
Si donc l'on choisit de conjuguer _partir_, avec un sujet nécessairement à la première, à la deuxième ou à la troisième personne du pluriel, je ne vois pas comment ne pas accorder le possessif avec ce sujet, dans l'ordre _notre, votre _ou_ leur_. C'est ce qui explique, je crois, la réticence plus ou moins prononcée rencontrée dans la phrase, avec virgule ou non, _partez (,) chacun de son côté_.
_De son côté_ me paraît ne pouvoir s'envisager, et seulement comme alternative à l'autre solution, qu'en conservant_ partir_ à l'infinitif : _comment __avons-nous pu, avez-vous pu, ont-ils pu partir, chacun de son côté, sans s'être assurés que le feu n'allait pas reprendre ?_


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, c'est incorrect de dire _Partez, chacun de son côté_, même avec la virgule ; il faut faire l'accord avec le sujet.



Logospreference-1 said:


> _De son côté_ me paraît ne pouvoir s'envisager, et seulement comme alternative à l'autre solution, qu'en conservant_ partir_ à l'infinitif : _comment avez-vous pu, avons-nous pu, ont-ils pu partir, chacun de son côté, sans s'être assurés que le feu n'allait pas reprendre ?_


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Si le verbe à l'infinitif est employé comme sujet, alors, oui, il faut bien le possessif _son_ puisque l'infinitif est considéré comme masculin singulier :

_Partir chacun de son côté est un peu triste._

En revanche, pour la même raison que celle déjà évoquée plus haut (accord avec le sujet), on ne dira pas : _Comment avez-vous pu partir, chacun de son côté, sans…__ ?_ , mais : _Comment avez-*vous* pu partir, chacun de *votre* côté, sans… ?_

En outre, on peut très bien employer le possessif _son_ avec le pronom _on_ :

_On se marie, on fait des enfants, on divorce et on part chacun de son côté._


----------



## Logospreference-1

1) J'avais en effet complètement oublié l'association possible entre _on_ et _chacun_.

2) Voici comment Le TLFi aborde la question, nous donnant tous et chacun plus ou moins tort et raison (la citation est un peu longue, mais je ne vois pas comment couper):



> * 3.* Problèmes d'accord en nombre posés par l'enchâssement de _chacun._ *
> a)* La valeur distributive de _chacun_ a pour conséquence qu'il est très souvent mis en corrélation avec l'adj. poss. [...]
> 
> ♦ Lorsqu'il s'agit de tours figés du type _ils  partirent chacun à leur guise/à sa guise, ils travaillent chacun pour  leur compte/pour son compte, ils réagissent chacun à leur manière/à sa  manière,_ les proportions de sing. et de plur. sont égales. [...] : _les deux enfants écrivirent chacun de son côté leur déposition _(Barrès, _Mes cahiers,_ t. 7, 1908, p. 86).
> 
> ♦ Lorsque  la séquence est disjointe de ce qui précède par une virgule, le sing.  prédomine très largement, sans que le plur. soit cependant exclu : _Lorsqu'elles_ [_les pommes_] _arrivent fraîches et bien conservées, chacune dans leur enveloppe de papier_ (Crèvecœur, _Voyage dans la Haute Pensylvanie,_t. 3, 1801, p. 268)._ Ils sont prêts à se cotiser, chacun selon leur fortune_ (Chateaubriand, _Mémoires d'Outre-Tombe,_t. 4, 1848, p. 229).
> 
> − Dans des phrases dont le sujet est de 1reou 2epers., les poss. sont obligatoirement du plur. : _nous avons chacun nos papiers ; agissez chacun selon votre conscience. _Cependant, dans un style parlé, où _chacun_ est souvent disjoint de ce qui précède par une virgule, on peut trouver _son/sa/ses :_ _Nous sommes de notre pays, chacun de son village, et tous français_ (Courier, _Pamphlets pol.,_ Lettres au rédacteur du « Censeur », 1819-20, p. 30)._ Vous voyez que nous servons tous ici, chacun selon ses moyens_ (P. Bourget, _Le Sens de la mort,_1915, p. 47). _Il nous faut travailler, nous, chacun de son côté_ (Péguy, _Le Mystère de la charité de Jeanne d'Arc,_ 1910, p. 31)._ Nous débrouiller ensuite chacun de son côté_ (Montherlant, _Les Célibataires,_1934, p. 747).


----------



## Maître Capello

> Dans des phrases dont le sujet est de 1reou 2epers., les poss. sont obligatoirement du plur.


Le TLFi est donc bien de mon avis, même si mon explication sur l'accord du sujet n'était pas appropriée. Je n'ai effectivement rien à redire du possessif pour un possesseur singulier à la troisième personne (_son, sa, ses_). Je mettrais ainsi très volontiers _son_ et _sa_ pour les possessifs des exemples donnés qui sont à la 3e personne du pluriel et où _chacun_ est précédé d'une virgule :

_Lorsqu'elles_ [_les pommes_] _arrivent fraîches et bien conservées, chacune dans *son* enveloppe de papier
Ils sont prêts à se cotiser, chacun selon *sa* fortune._

En revanche, les exemples qui sont des « tours figés » sonnent vraiment curieusement à mon oreille lorsque le possessif est au singulier, _a fortiori_ lorsqu'il est possible de comprendre que l'on parle d'une tierce personne comme dans _Ils travaillent chacun pour son compte._


----------



## pointvirgule

A-class-act said:


> C'est faux de dire "Partez chacun de _*son*_ coté"?


Réponse simple et sans équivoque : *oui, c'est faux*. Voir n° 2 et merci bonjour.


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Ils travaillent chacun pour son compte : _Comme Maître Capello je n'écrirais ni ne dirais comme ça.

_Les deux enfants écrivirent chacun de son côté leur déposition _(Barrès) _:_ En revanche, ici la phrase me semble très naturelle, l'option avec _chacun de son côté_ se voulant peut-être un peu plus expressive que celle avec _chacun de leur côté_.

_Nous sommes de notre pays, chacun de son village, et tous français_ (Courier) _:_ Le fait de reprendre en incise _chacun de son village_  est une façon de faire parler la population des villages et de faire  vibrer la fibre patriotique. Je ne vois pas comment le plus puriste des  littéraires ou des grammairiens pourrait condamner un tel tour.

_Vous voyez que nous servons tous ici, chacun selon ses moyens_ (P. Bourget) _:_ La virgule paraît déterminante dans le choix de la formule figée _chacun selon ses moyens. _Je n'aurais pas pu écrire, avec la virgule, _chacun selon nos moyens.

Nous débrouiller ensuite chacun de son côté_ (Montherlant) _: _Je  remarque que Montherlant utilise ici l'infinitif, sans prétendre pour  autant que ce choix soit lié à la volonté de juxtaposer _nous_ et _chacun de son côté_.

_Il nous faut travailler, nous, chacun de son côté_ (Péguy) : forme impersonnelle, usage de l'infinitif, _nous_ placé en incise, formule figée (_chacun de son côté_), style oral...  Sans pouvoir en apporter la preuve, Péguy peut paraître prendre toutes les précautions avant de juxtaposer _nous_ et _son_,  si bien qu'on peut interpréter paradoxalement sa citation dans le TLFi  comme un appel à la plus grande prudence avant de se risquer à de telles  constructions. Il n'a pas écrit :_ Nous, nous n'avons pas le choix, nous travaillons chacun de son côté_...


----------



## Dsmail

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir quelle est l'expression correcte parmi ces deux:

Mes filles ont chacune sa chambre /   Mes filles ont chacune leur chambre

ou aussi,

Vous serez interrogés chacun à son tour/  Vous serez interrogés chacun à votre tour.

C'est particulièrement la deuxième phrase qui me pose un problème. Parce que j'ai l'impression d'avoir entendu beaucoup de français dire "vous allez faire .. chacun à son tour"

Merci


----------



## agnelo

Mes filles ont chacune sa chambre
Mes filles ont chacune leur chambre
Vous serez interrogés chacun à son tour
Vous serez interrogés chacun à votre tour



Dsmail said:


> j'ai l'impression d'avoir entendu beaucoup de français dire "vous allez faire .. chacun à son tour"



Il y a pire: _Chacun mon tour !_


----------



## JClaudeK

Dsmail said:


> j'ai l'impression d'avoir entendu beaucoup de français dire "vous allez faire .. chacun à son tour"


Le sujet est assez épineux. Ce n'est pas étonnant que les deux versions s'entendent.


> *3a)* La valeur distributive de _chacun_ a pour conséquence qu'il est très souvent mis en corrélation avec l'adj. poss. − *L'enchâssement de chacun, dans la phrase de la 3epers., peut provoquer le passage du poss., normalement au plur. (leur/leurs), au sing. *_*(son/sa/ses).* Toutes les forces humaines, toujours appliquées chacune suivant sa nature .
> − Dans des phrases dont le sujet est de 1re ou 2epers., les poss. sont obligatoirement du plur. : nous avons chacun nos papiers; agissez chacun selon votre conscience. *Cependant, dans un style parlé*, où chacun est souvent disjoint de ce qui précède par une virgule,* on peut trouver **son/sa/ses*: Nous débrouiller ensuite chacun de son côté (Montherlant, Les Célibataires,1934, p. 747)._


Ici, on lit même


> *1.* En règle générale, *on peut employer le possessif ou le personnel indifféremment au singulier ou au pluriel:*
> _Ingrès et Delacroix, chacun dans son genre_ (ou _dans leur genre_), furent de très grands artistes.
> _Ils ont touché chacun la part qui lui revenait_ (ou _qui leur revenait_).


----------

